# What's the value of the equity CFDs you trade in a month?



## Sugar Dunkaton (9 June 2010)

What sort of volumes (by value) are people turning over month by month - trying to talk specifically about those trading equity CFDs?

More research data that I am requesting, thanks to those of you who have replied. Will happily post results at the end of the study for those of you interested.


----------

